# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Ritalin ή πώς αυξάνει η συγκέντρωση?

## Lou!

βοηθάει στην αύξηση της συγκέντρωσης? ξέρει κανείς?
εν πάση περίπτωση τι βοηθάει στην αύξηση της συγκέντρωσης?
πάντα ήμουνα αφηρημένη τύπισσα, αλλα τώρα τελευταία έχει παραγίνει.

----------


## Χάιντι

Μήπως τώρα είσαι ερωτευμένη τύπισσα;:)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Μήπως τώρα είσαι ερωτευμένη τύπισσα;


Χαχα
Κι εγώ πάντως μια ζωή αφηρημένη ήμουν. Αφού πήγαιναν οι δασκάλες και έλεγαν στην μητέρα μου μήπως έχω πρόβλημα, κι εγώ της έλεγα ζέστη κάνει ζέστη :)

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Μήπως τώρα είσαι ερωτευμένη τύπισσα;:)


oxi.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Μήπως τώρα είσαι ερωτευμένη τύπισσα;:)
> 
> 
> oxi.


Καλά βρε μην μας δείρεις. 

Θα σου βρούμε εμείς γαμπρό!!

----------


## Lou!

ρε χρυσή μου δεν θέλω γαμπρό!!

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> ρε χρυσή μου δεν θέλω γαμπρό!!


\'Ελα μου ντε που

εξ ιδίων κρίνω τα αλλότρεια

----------


## PETRAN

Αν ήμουν στην Αμερική σίγουρα θα με είχαν \"μπουκώσει\" από μικρό με αυτό το πράγμα γιατί όντως έχω ADHD λολ!




Το ritalin είναι δεγερτικό και αυξάνει την συγκέντρωση όπως ακριβώς το τσιγάρο και οι αμφεταμίνες (που \"συγγενεύει\" φαρμακολογικά), διεγείροντας πρόσθιες ντοπαμινεργικές περιοχές και δεν συμμαζεύεται! Γενικά είναι ένας \"βρώμικος\" τρόπος για να συγκεντρωθείς λολ.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> ρε χρυσή μου δεν θέλω γαμπρό!!
> 
> 
> ...


εμ κ μένα έτσι μου φαίνεται! :D

πάντως αν είναι τον θέλω ορφανό κ χωρίς αδερφή.
τα υπόλοιπα έπονται.

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


και χωρίς μητέρα 
έχεις ακούσει τι σημαίνει κακιά πεθερά;

----------


## Lou!

κακιά πεθερά όχι.

ηλίθια, κομπλεξική, πλήρως εξαρτημένη από το γιο της, ψωνάρα, μεγαλομανής, ναι!
έχω master στο θέμα.

----------

